
How Clara Labs (YC S14) Is Using Humans to Build AI: Part 2 - efpitts
https://blog.claralabs.com/cooperative-intelligence-ii-the-humans-behind-clara-eb2b4d9112a9
======
jasonlaska
Part 1 can be found here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12039000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12039000)

